# Type 1 and Tech Conference 2021-16th October 2021



## Lindyk (Oct 6, 2021)

Join host Partha Kar as we talk to people living with diabetes, healthcare
professionals and researchers about the latest in diabetes tech, how to
access it and what’s on the horizon for diabetes tech and treatments.

Time: 10am to 2pm
Location: Online (you’ll be emailed a link before the event starts)
Cost: Free
Sign up today for free at diabetes.org.uk/t1tech

Please see the poster for further information.


----------



## Robin (Oct 6, 2021)

To avoid duplication, see discussion on this here.


			https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/type-1-and-tech-conference-sat-16th-october.95864/#post-1107228


----------

